# مكونات النظام الهيدروليكي ملف مبسط



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2009)

_اقدم لكم المملف ده المبسط جدا والمنظم عن كل مايخص النظام الهيدروليكي _




:14::14::14::14::14::14:


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ملفات رائعة يا بشمهندسة عبير واكرر شكرى لتواجدك المثمر بالملتقى
واكى خالص تحياتى


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 نوفمبر 2009)

م.عبدالناصرعجوة قال:


> ملفات رائعة يا بشمهندسة عبير واكرر شكرى لتواجدك المثمر بالملتقى
> واكى خالص تحياتى


 

الشكر لله م عبد الناصر ده من بعض ماعندكم شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## ميكانييكا (5 نوفمبر 2009)

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله الف خيرررررر..


----------



## هاله المصريه (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر ياعبوره


----------



## the black tiger (6 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks 4 u


----------



## المتكامل (6 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوره اختي الكريمه على مجهودك


----------



## صفو-ان (7 نوفمبر 2009)

ألف ألف شكر
على هذا المجهود


----------



## maat (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يسلمووو..


----------



## ahmed_ashmawy (8 نوفمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (9 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## ENG/A.H.M (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مهندسة عبير
الف شكر على المعلومات وطلب بعد اذن حضرتك اى معلومات عن اللحام تحت الماء كيف يتم وال wire cut
مشكور مقدما


----------



## ahmedtelp (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خيييير على مجهودك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الشكر لله بس انا الحقيقه معرفش حاجه عن اللحام تحت الماء


----------



## jouini87 (7 ديسمبر 2009)

فعلا ملفات رائعة ،شكرا لك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (8 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (8 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## hakaro73 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الملفت .... بالتوفيق


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (17 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## محمود عزت احمد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## KSA_ENG (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## إبراهيم إسحق (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لك مني الف تحية


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (18 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور*​


----------

